# Who's fishing where this Memorial weekend ?



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I will try to hit three Lakes in three days up in Arkansas:blush:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> I will try to hit three Lakes in three days up in Arkansas:blush:


Lucky dog! Don't catch them all!


----------



## txmaster95 (May 5, 2015)

Lake limestone this weekend if the weather holds up


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm headed to Sabine Lake this weekend.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Lake Livingston for us - will be the first trip there for me in over 15 years! Will have the pontoon boat out in between the weather. Staying up North (Northwest) out of Outback RV park. Feel free to come tell us how and where to catch the whites/catfish, as it's been years!! The beer will be on me for the assist!!

Thanks,
T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

DeGray is still hammering just like when you were there Bruce. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So here's the plan. Find a lake that's got hybrids. Find a big school of hybrids. Do the maximum damage.
How? Go all out on the LIVE BAIT ONLY!! Why pull one or two hybrids at a time when you can have 6 rods out and have them all bend and dancing at the same time. 6x2=12 hybrids. Done deal. Limited out. So thats my plan.:blush:


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Go get em Bruce !! Livingston this weekend for my family...


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So like everyone expecting a reports from you guys. Good or bad. Give a report please Thanks!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hope this weekend is as good as last weekend. Looks like good weather.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Hope this weekend is as good as last weekend. Looks like good weather.


Yeah I heard a little birdy said so too. Last week was on fire. Hope you wack em
x 10 :blush:


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to say but Somerville won't be ideal for boaters as launching will be limited unless you chance a jackknife in ditch or OL turnaround. Lake was still rising at 5" yesterday but almost stable today just over 10' but the gates now open. Good Luck where ever (stay safe)


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Gonna be at Limestone but have to entertain 7 college kids so fishing will have to wait for another day.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll be mid lake on Livingston until the crowds run me in, then I'll watch the follies at the boat ramp :walkingsm


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I will be on LL fishing mid lake as well


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be on LL but plan on filling my ice chest with beer load in ranger and go to boat ramp and enjoy. When I get tired of that will go bother my neighbors.(little Mac) Unless I get a invite from some of the 2cool nation. Just don't like to take boat out on holidays. Be safe everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some place close.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah Ducktracker likes to come by & watch me work lol. You're welcome anytime. Might try & hit the water early Sunday & Monday weather permitting


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Where im going ain't got that much boats. And the water ain't that dirty. Road trips peoples road trips. Me and my son gonna live off the land for three days. Totally soaks in natures. Hope them mountain lions don't come out at night and eat us.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Some thing tells me mid Lakes gonna be like a zoo. How about below the Dam peoples. Them stripers and whites should be going nuts by now.?????????????


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have no idea as of right now, but I'm taking Dad out somewhere. the catfish have been giving me the slip on the south end of Conroe the last few weeks, and I have no idea where to even begin fishing the north end. I refuse to be out there with the masses and their often horrible boat operating skills on the south end. I thought about heading to Galveston, but the weather has me iffy on that as well. The other option I've considered is Livingston, but the last time I fished there I was about 8 years old so I'll be about blind going into that as well. We'll see how it plays out and hopefully I'll make the right call.

Mike


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

whsalum said:


> I'll be mid lake on Livingston until the crowds run me in, then I'll watch the follies at the boat ramp :walkingsm





McSpoon said:


> I will be on LL fishing mid lake as well


See y'all out there


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Headed out to Conroe to catch some crappie hopefully the rain will hold off.
They were there last weekend hope they are still there.


----------

